# Eyes are the windows to the soul...



## my5kitties (Sep 13, 2005)

This thread was inspired by Shenanigan's thread about her cat's eyes.

I truly believe that our cats have extremely expressive eyes and that they are windows to their souls. So, I'm starting a thread about that starting with a picture of my Bridge baby boy, Smokey. This is one of my absolute favorite pictures of him. In fact, this may eventually turn into a tattoo for me.

So, without further ado, I give you my Smokey...


----------



## OctoberinMaine (Sep 12, 2006)

Good idea, my4kitties. Smokey was just beautiful.

My expressive Murphy . . . .


----------



## my5kitties (Sep 13, 2005)

It's been almost nine months and I still miss him like it was yesterday. I'm finding it really hard to deal with it...but that's for another thread.

Murphy is gorgeous!


----------



## BotanyBlack (Apr 6, 2011)

Gypsy being a little stalker.


----------



## my5kitties (Sep 13, 2005)

^^^That is an awesome picture! Love it!


----------



## Leanne2112 (Aug 13, 2010)

This is Timmy 









And Gordon


----------



## Shenanigans (Jul 23, 2011)

Awe, this is a good idea! My4kitties - Smokey was absolutely gorgeous, what beautiful eyes. I know it's hard.. 

It's amazing how much you can see in a cats eyes.. Very adorable kitties n this thread!


----------



## my5kitties (Sep 13, 2005)

Well, you inspired it, so you deserve some of the credit.


----------



## my5kitties (Sep 13, 2005)

Leanne2112 said:


> This is Timmy
> 
> 
> 
> ...


SWOON!!! Are they littermates? They look like they're related.


----------



## librarychick (May 25, 2008)

I've got a few great pics 

Torri ("Look how pretty I am!")









Jitzu ("Ok, this is the LAST one!")









Muffin ("I wub you mum!")









Doran ("...Don't like pictures.")









...Torri and Jitzu have my two favs. That is Doran's 'good' picture face...*sigh*


----------



## Meezer_lover (Apr 19, 2011)

I've got just a few pics


----------



## my5kitties (Sep 13, 2005)

^^ Is that Yoshi?? OMG...he's gotten so big! And those eyes...those eyes are so hypnotizing.


----------



## Meezer_lover (Apr 19, 2011)

my4kitties said:


> ^^ Is that Yoshi?? OMG...he's gotten so big! And those eyes...those eyes are so hypnotizing.


Yup...and those pics are in chronological order. 
I got lost in his eyes earlier today when we were cuddling. I was staring into them and I swear I saw the ocean in them. :love2


----------



## my5kitties (Sep 13, 2005)

I think I see the ocean, too. But is the Pacific or Atlantic? lol!!


----------



## BotanyBlack (Apr 6, 2011)

Pepper.. I did not get laundry done that day..










got to love all these pretty kitties.


----------



## furryfriends251 (Jan 1, 2009)

Lynx









Blizzard









Blizzard









Lynx









Nightmare









Nightmare









Nightmare









Missy









Lynx









Morey









Blizzard









Blizzard


----------



## RachandNito (Nov 21, 2008)

Magneto


----------



## OctoberinMaine (Sep 12, 2006)

Such stunning kitties! Furry, how did you take those pictures of Nightmare?


----------



## Shenanigans (Jul 23, 2011)

October said:


> Such stunning kitties! Furry, how did you take those pictures of Nightmare?


I was going to ask the same, lol. All of the kitty pictures are positively adorable, but the ones of Nightmare are just pretty awesome.. Very neat


----------



## estelle58 (Feb 28, 2006)

Sundae










Pixelle










Keiko










Moogy


----------



## Leanne2112 (Aug 13, 2010)

my4kitties said:


> SWOON!!! Are they littermates? They look like they're related.


Aw, thanks! That's the weird thing, they're not littermates or even related as far as we know. Timmy is a year older than Gordon and they were both fostered by the same person, she was working in the vets and someone brought poor Gordon in (they found him on the street, really sick with cat flu) and she said she immediately thought of us even though she didn't tell us. It just so happens we were looking for company for Timmy at the time, they were meant to be together, I'm convinced of it


----------



## dweamgoil (Feb 3, 2010)

This is Egypt on her very first day home:










On her leash:










Sasha:


----------



## SomeRandomChick (Sep 11, 2011)

Such beautiful cats in this thread! I love kitty eyes!

Here is my little monkey:


----------



## Goldtanker (Jan 9, 2011)

Even in the dead of Winter, you can see the determination and strength in the eyes of Midnight, the wild cat. I often wonder about the story he could tell of his early life, before he found our house.


----------



## raecarrow (Oct 27, 2009)

@SomeRandomChick - is your little Monkey a Bengal?

Here are some shots of My Beautiful Bengal Boys.

Teddy: "I see what you are doing there"









Teddy: "I didn't do anything"









Teddy: "Peekaboo"









Leo: "I Lubz my blanket"









Leo: "Hey Baby"









Leo


----------



## SomeRandomChick (Sep 11, 2011)

raecarrow said:


> @SomeRandomChick - is your little Monkey a Bengal?


Yes, she is. Yours are lovely! Bengals have such fun, outgoing personalities don't they?

Here's another pic of CeCe so you can see her color/pattern better (a bit grainy, but it still fits with the eye theme at least):


----------



## my5kitties (Sep 13, 2005)

CeCe is GORGEOUS! I love her pattern. She looks just like a little leopard.


----------



## SomeRandomChick (Sep 11, 2011)

Thank you! I swear half the fun of having her is just watching her. She's so very feline!


----------



## yingying (Jul 19, 2011)

If eyes are the windows to the soul, then my cats' souls are... flashlights


----------



## SomeRandomChick (Sep 11, 2011)

yingying said:


> If eyes are the windows to the soul, then my cats' souls are... flashlights


Haha! Too funny!

I have a scary one kinda like that too. Believe it or not, she's facing away from the TV here, so I'm not really sure where this crazy reflection comes from.


----------



## yingying (Jul 19, 2011)

Ok, ok, my cats complained... I'm only allowed to show their sweet and cute side to the public. Revealing their intention of taking over the planet violates our contract


----------



## yingying (Jul 19, 2011)

SomeRandomChick said:


> Haha! Too funny!
> 
> I have a scary one kinda like that too. Believe it or not, she's facing away from the TV here, so I'm not really sure where this crazy reflection comes from.


Wow, now this one is creepy... 

You may think she is watching TV, but actually Miss Mastermind is communicating with the headquarter on planet AS355 :cool


----------



## dweamgoil (Feb 3, 2010)

These are GORGEOUS Kitties!!!! No lie :love2


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

My #1 favorite picture of Cali, my gentlest, kindest, tiniest kitty:













And my sweet Cinderella, it was so hard to get pictures of her with her eyes open!


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

Little Gizilla, who's so loving and timid and gentle (until she sees the bratz)












Cleo, who's my little empath kitty














Charlee looks surprised in almost every picture I take of her. She's curious, paranoid, nosey, brave, bratty, loving.....


----------



## my5kitties (Sep 13, 2005)

Marie, your girls are beautiful as ever! I love each and everyone of them.

I found a few more pictures of my Shmoo. He did have very expressive eyes...










I wish this picture wasn't so blurry. :-(









Smokey, in healthier days...









Here's a picture that shows his two toned eye color. Man, I miss staring into his eyes.









And I can't leave my other kitties out, so here are few pictures of the crew.

First up is Momo (or Li'l Smokie, as she was first named). This is her "psycho kitty" look:









And here is her "I'm really sweet and innocent" look:








Her eyes appear to be aqua in this picture, but they're actually a beautiful pale green, bordering on yellow.

Next up is Lucky. 

Does he look guilty or resigned? lol!









An earlier picture of Lucky (before his fur got really long):









Here are a few of Star. Like Smokey, Star has the two toned eye color.









My favorite picture of my heart kitty. Star and Smokey were buddies and when Smokey died, Star grieved for him just as much as I did. Star was a big help to me after Smokey's death. This is the face that I saw during the times Star was comforting me:









And of course, I'd be remiss if I left out the kitty who started my love affair with cats, the lovely Miss Midnight.










Very grainy...I think this was taken with a cell phone.


----------



## Shenanigans (Jul 23, 2011)

Here's a picture of Diablo - He is about 8 years old now and doing very well with my ex, but in the picture he was only about 2. 

He's always had such beautiful, piercing eyes.


----------



## BoBear (Sep 8, 2011)

Love this thread and thought I would add a pic as well...

This is Chloe, she went out to two homes and came back so she is now here to stay...


----------



## Beckie210789 (May 9, 2011)

Monkeys








Romy








Teeb








Kodak








Waffles


----------



## AmberH (Jul 20, 2011)

I tend to go overboard in these kinds of threads so please forgive me. I just spent probably an hour going through all my pictures trying to find the ONE picture I wanted to post. I know I have it somewhere but I can't find it.  Oh well, I got all these instead. Yay! lol 

These should all be in order by date, earliest first. Dang my girls have gained a lot of weight! 


























































My Angel has THE most beautiful eyes I've ever seen. They are the prettiest green and I'm envious. lol I'd kill for that color. It also looks like she wears eye liner so maybe that makes them pop more. 










































































My Possum doesn't let me take pictures of his eyes. He either turns his head or shuts his eyes. He's also the newest member of my feline family so I don't have as many photos of him as I do the others. His are more human-like I think.


----------



## Lenkolas (Jan 18, 2011)

RachandNito said:


> Magneto


...and Ice 










This thread is wonderful. Thank you so much for all your pics!


----------



## Lenkolas (Jan 18, 2011)

More:

Ice









Gatito









Rulos









Chikis


----------



## my5kitties (Sep 13, 2005)

I'm *lovin'* all these beautiful kitties eye! Keep 'em coming...


----------



## Nan (Oct 11, 2010)

This was my sweet Sophie


----------



## Nan (Oct 11, 2010)

Harli









If we get some sunshine this weekend for natural light, I may try to take some more.


----------



## RachandNito (Nov 21, 2008)

The bi-eyed wonder kitties! <3


----------



## Pixall (Oct 18, 2011)

Newly opened kitten eyes, anyone? Tucker, surprised at what the world looks like(and hungry):


----------



## SomeRandomChick (Sep 11, 2011)

Couldn't resist this one! I just love it when CeCe looks me (or the camera) in the eye.


----------



## Morquinn (May 2, 2011)

This thread is sooo cool! All the gorgeous kitty's and their eyes!! 

Toby









Crickets eyes as a kitten








Cricket Now


----------



## Carmel (Nov 23, 2010)

This is Blaze, taken about three months ago... he'll be 16 in a few weeks and he's lookin' good!









Here's Blacky, this was taken of her looking out my bedroom window last winter:










This one was taken in the back yard two summers ago:


----------



## my5kitties (Sep 13, 2005)

SomeRandomChick said:


> Couldn't resist this one! I just love it when CeCe looks me (or the camera) in the eye.


Gorgeous green eyes. I love them! :heart:heart


----------



## cool4cats (Oct 19, 2011)

My4kitties, Smokey was an absolutely beautiful cat with such stunning eyes.

Gill


----------



## cool4cats (Oct 19, 2011)

I thought I'd add some cats eyes too ... here is my Phoenie, I think he has such gentle eyes.



















Gill


----------



## cool4cats (Oct 19, 2011)

I just love all of the beautiful cat photos here ... what absolutely stunningly gorgeous cats!!

Gill


----------



## my5kitties (Sep 13, 2005)

cool4cats said:


> My4kitties, Smokey was an absolutely beautiful cat with such stunning eyes.
> 
> Gill


Thank you, Gill. It's been nine months and ten days since I lost him. There's not a day that goes by where I don't think of him. What I wouldn't give just have another day or two with him again.



cool4cats said:


> I thought I'd add some cats eyes too ... here is my Phoenie, I think he has such gentle eyes.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Phoenix is quite stunning. He looks just like a semi-feral cat that I've seen around our townhouse complex, except she has more white on her chest and the tips of her toes are white. She has beautiful green eyes, too.



cool4cats said:


> I just love all of the beautiful cat photos here ... what absolutely stunningly gorgeous cats!!
> 
> Gill


I concur. This forum has some amazingly beautiful cats. Keep the pictures coming!


----------



## MissRachel (Aug 30, 2009)

Sophie










Ernest










Nelson


----------



## MowMow (Nov 6, 2010)

Hard to get him to sit still long enough for closeups but here is one.










The scratch on his nose is from scuffling with his brother. I've told him not to worry about the scar, girls think they're sexy.

No hope of Shepherd Book ever sitting still long enough for me to get a closeup.


----------

